# Evod Tank - Drilled



## Rotten_Bunny (14/1/15)

So wanting to modify something, i set my sights on my little Evod tank, now you all know that it has a relatively tight draw. I drilled out one of the air inlets to 1.5mm and im actually amazed by how well it performs.

Cloud production has increased and air flow dramatically too.

Will post a pic of the cloud production a little later.

Thanks for reading 


Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (14/1/15)

now rebuild the coil and along with the new bigger airflow hole watch that evod zooom. did the same with my one protank 1 and my aerotank. loved it to bits. then i got a reo, and now over 6 months later i've finally rebuilt my clone russian and back to using two devices again. reo's reomiser already drilled a teensy bit bigger and i'm eyeing the drillbits and the russian currently. once i went airflow, i kinda got stuck in that habit. not for everyone as you do lose some flavour in some cases but oh my is it nice. sorry for waffling on, well done dude


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (14/1/15)

ET said:


> now rebuild the coil and along with the new bigger airflow hole watch that evod zooom. did the same with my one protank 1 and my aerotank. loved it to bits. then i got a reo, and now over 6 months later i've finally rebuilt my clone russian and back to using two devices again. reo's reomiser already drilled a teensy bit bigger and i'm eyeing the drillbits and the russian currently. once i went airflow, i kinda got stuck in that habit. not for everyone as you do lose some flavour in some cases but oh my is it nice. sorry for waffling on, well done dude


ET as far as rebuilding evod coils, hahaha im way ahead of you there buddy  

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cat (14/1/15)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> So wanting to modify something, i set my sights on my little Evod tank, now you all know that it has a relatively tight draw. I drilled out one of the air inlets to 1.5mm and im actually amazed by how well it performs.
> 
> Cloud production has increased and air flow dramatically too.
> 
> Will post a pic of the cloud production a little later.



Great stuff! 1.5 is a huge increase - i think the standard holes are less than 1mm. ...i'll try it soon. i'll try 1mm, to start with.


----------

